# So Cal Beach Campgrounds



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

Hello fellow Socal Outbackers!

My DW and I would like to camp along the beach here in Socal, but we have never done this before and know nothing of the beaches. Most of the time we camp in the mountains. Does anyone have some good ideas or links for some of Socal's beaches?? We need hookups, water/electric a minumum (5 kids it's required) and sewer a big plus. A friend of mine mentioned Pismo, San Clemente, and Doheny, although he knew very little about Doheny. These were all state beach campgrounds and appear to have hookups. Looking forward to what you all have to offer...

Ftroop


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi ftroop,








I'm in the Bay Area not SoCal. But I found the "RV Parks" or "Campground" tabs at allstays.com/ to be a good place to start. The links will get you to the camp website or contact info. The state campground are reserved online though reserveamerica.com.

Hope this helps. The hookups book fast.









BTW, Pismo beach carries fond memories. I when clamming there when I was maybe 9 years old. Want to go back some day soon.









Happy Camping,
Scott


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

For more info on state parks check out, WWW.parks.ca.gov
Kirk


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I will be camping at Doheny for New Years. There are no sites with power in this campground.

Btw, Doheny is CA's most requested campground in the system.

San Clemente is great and has full hookups on some sites but with this late effort, you will be hard pressed to get a reservation for any length of time if a weekend date is needed.

Along that line, most of So Cal's state campgrounds from Huntington Beach down to San Diego will be booked solid. The fair weather has alot to do with the high occupancy year round.

Good luck with using this site to find what you need http://www.parks.ca.gov


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Just my .02. I was looking for CGs in the LA area and were surprised by what is defined as a campground near the beach in southern Ca. For example; Huntington beach has a city operated CG in the winter months that is beach parking the rest of the year. The closest thing I foud to being a CG in ( in my definition anyhow) is near the aquarium south of Redondo beach. Can't think of the name of it at the moment. A tip here is to use the address of the Cg you find and then do a search of it on Zillow.com to see actual photos from the air. It will also let you pan the area to see what is near by. Like Docweiler CG is at the edge of the property for LAX. 
For all you west coasters here I'm not slamming you. Only pointing out it is different than anything I had experienced elsewhere. It surprised me to find "urban campgrounds" a phrase used on Open Roads forum to describe this type of CG.
Later, Going to go look at a CG there now.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Try Carpinteria State Beach. The RV sites have hook[ups, but they are a little tight compared to the primitive sites.


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Carpinteria is great. I was there a few weeks ago. If you don't need full hook-ups, you'll be able to get a spot. They will be renovating a full section of campground in 07.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you want to drive some more...Oregon has some really nice places to camp along the coast. It's not going to be your typical S. California beach (Baywatch and the like) but more adventures. And we have GREAT micro brews for your enjoyment as well.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Our favorite beach sites are in So Cal are South Carlsbad state beach and Leo Carrillio state beach. Neither have hookups but that have showers.


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ftroop,
Long Beach has an RV park next to the beach. And there is a LA county owned Rv park right on the beach called dockweiler rv park this one has all the hook ups as does the long beach park. the long beach park has a pool. Have fun.


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

We just camped in Doheny this weekend, and they are having a big problem with stolen generators and bikes.
They had 30 generators stolen in the last month. In fact, a generator was stolen just 2 sites away from us, and it was locked up with a cable in the back of the guys truck (backed in) sometime after everyone went to bed.

Apparently the thieves make their move when the trains come by so they can't be heard.

Still love Doheny, but watch your generator!!!!

Bruce


----------

